# Working out after stillbirth?



## Paeta16 (Jul 24, 2007)

I think you've all read my story by now as I've posted here often enough over the last few weeks but I lost my baby at 23 weeks.

I *think* (fingers crossed) that I have stopped bleeding and the abdominal pain from my post-birth uterine infection seems to have subsided. I am still on antibiotics for the infection (another few days).

Bottom line, I want to start doing more to help myself feel better and lose weight. I am overweight to begin with, and I figure if I want to TTC again in the near future (due to age and timing for siblings for DD) then I better get on losing a bit of weight first.

Please don't tell me I have to wait until 6 weeks post-partum...do I? I know I can't do much right now but I at least would like to go to the gym and do some light cardio and weights to get myself motivated a little bit kwim?

Thanks!


----------



## Katica (Jan 13, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss.








How is your overall physical condition? Are you feeling weak?
Personally, I would not start with weights if I were you. What about nice long walks (or as much as you can handle)? It helps you lose weight and get some fresh air at the same time.


----------



## namaste_mom (Oct 21, 2005)

I waited until I stopped bleeding -- maybe 2.5 or 3 weeks to work out. It really helped .. just getting out of the house and into nature


----------



## Jules09 (Feb 11, 2009)

I started walking shortly after my son's funeral (about 2 weeks after birth). Just 5 minute walks to start with. As I felt strong enough, I gradually increased the length and speed of my walking, until I was walking a few miles most days. Being outside helped me to collect my thoughts and feel a little better emotionally, too.


----------



## expatmommy (Nov 7, 2006)

Start slow & give yourself a lot of grace as you start up. Don't push your body to punish it; that was totally my inclination at first. I found exercise so helpful, both physically & mentally. It was the one thing I could control in my whole messed up post-loss world. It was the only place where I could find any peace. So yeah, start slow & don't overdue it at first. Listen to your body. Take care.


----------



## scarletjane (Feb 4, 2009)

I did a lot of walking, starting the first week after my daughter was born. I was very weak at first, so I just listened to my body and did what I could. If my bleeding picked up, I knew I needed to slow it down. I went back to the gym 3 or 4 weeks post partum, but that was because the bleeding had stopped and I felt up for it (my midwife had given me the go-ahead). I just took it easy, primarily doing cardio and just keeping it to a level that felt good. I really think you'll have a good sense of what is too much. I would recommend staying away from anything high-impact, as you want your uterus to properly heal, as well as the ligaments that hold it in place. Just pay attention to your body. I did a daily infusion of nettle and red raspberry leaf tea, and I really think that helped get my strength back. Make sure to take care to nourish yourself well, as that will really help you with being able to exercise and feel strong again.

Those exercise endorphins are powerful things and I really think that all the exercise I got was probably what kept me sane during those very dark days.

I'm so sorry you're going through this.

hugs to you, mama.


----------



## Paeta16 (Jul 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *expatmommy* 
Start slow & give yourself a lot of grace as you start up. Don't push your body to punish it; that was totally my inclination at first. I found exercise so helpful, both physically & mentally. It was the one thing I could control in my whole messed up post-loss world. It was the only place where I could find any peace. So yeah, start slow & don't overdue it at first. Listen to your body. Take care.









I went to the gym today with every intention of taking it slow. Now I see what you mean by your statement...I ended up working out a bit too hard just to release all my anger and frustration. I'll try to slow it down and listen to my body now b/c I definitely don't want to cause myself anymore problems!

Thanks for the advice everyone!


----------

